# do I need code for strucuture AM questions?



## zxu (Oct 18, 2007)

I am taking WR afternoon and kind of getting nervous about structure morning questions. I am wondering if I need any codes for the morning questions. if I do, which ones I should bring in? and any good reference books for structure morning part?

thanks


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2007)

zxu said:


> I am taking WR afternoon and kind of getting nervous about structure morning questions. I am wondering if I need any codes for the morning questions. if I do, which ones I should bring in? and any good reference books for structure morning part?thanks


I recommend "No you do not."


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 19, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I recommend "No you do not."


Agreed. I took a couple structural references from my college days,. Some I used sparingly, others not at all. The coworker who passed the exam with me didn't have anything more than the CERM and he said he found all the structural stuff in that. Although it took him awhile longer.


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think you need additional resources...

My outlook is that if you are not at least a little familiar with the text it won't do you much good and you will spend more time looking for the answer than you have available.

You might check out the structures portion of the forum to see if there are notes in there, they may help more.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 23, 2007)

roadmonkey said:


> I don't think you need additional resources...My outlook is that if you are not at least a little familiar with the text it won't do you much good and you will spend more time looking for the answer than you have available.
> 
> You might check out the structures portion of the forum to see if there are notes in there, they may help more.



I agree with you for the most part.

Although you might get a question or two of the "look in the index" variety. I might have got a question like this and found the answer in about 10 seconds, in a structural book I'd never opened before the exam.


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

However, I will be taking my ACI 318 code for reinforced concrete design. I ran across a sample problem that referenced it and I thought what the heck I already have it tabbed from college.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Oct 24, 2007)

From my last experience, No -- CERM was more than enough.


----------



## Jtiger (Jun 25, 2008)

zxu said:


> I am taking WR afternoon and kind of getting nervous about structure morning questions. I am wondering if I need any codes for the morning questions. if I do, which ones I should bring in? and any good reference books for structure morning part?thanks


I don't think so. If you have the Lingburg book and a Mech of Materials book that should do.


----------



## hrun (Jun 26, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> I don't think so. If you have the Lingburg book and a Mech of Materials book that should do.


You're old Statics book might help also. I took that with me since I used it while studying.


----------



## MC_Engineer (Jun 26, 2008)

And if you do get a question that makes it seem like you have to reference some random code, re-read the question because sometimes the answer to these questions is obvious without searching through any codes 

As stated above, a little logic can go a long way towards a correct answer when you don't panic and get caught up in a wild-goose chase.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 30, 2008)

i dont remember any questions that dealt with anything much more complicated than statics. i thought the cerm was probably overkill. i didnt need it for any questions just sum of forces and the like.


----------

